# Lockanrufe auf dem Handy mit unterdrückter Rufnummer



## Unregistriert (28 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Problem, das, so wie ich in vielen Foren gelesen habe, nicht nur mich betrifft:
Ich habe einen Simyo-Vertrag. Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich folgende Situation:
In unregelmäßigen Abständen (auch mitten in der Nacht) bekomme ich Anrufe. Es kommt aber nie ein Gespräch zustande, weil der Anrufende nur ein einziges mal klingeln lässt. Ich bekomme dann die Information, daß ich einen Anruf versäumt habe - Rufnummer unterdrückt.

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Eine Mail an Simyo wurde beantwortet..

ANTWORT
Gerne können Sie den Vorgang bei der Bundesnetzagentur anzeigen. Leider 
ist eine Überprüfung von eingehenden Gesprächen durch simyo nicht 
möglich.

Sie haben ausserdem jederzeit die Möglichkeit, eine kostenpflichtige 
Fangschaltung einzurichten. Diesen Sonderservice für simyo Kunden 
übernimmt die Behördenhotline von E-Plus. Sie erreichen diese Hotline 
unter:

Ist das die einzige Möglichkeit etwas dagegen zu tun? Hat die Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur  Chance auf Erfolg? Wer hat Erfahrung?
Fangschaltung nutzt IMHO nuir etwas wenn die Verbindung zustande kommt - sehe ich das richtig? Also nutzt MIR das nichts.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Der Jurist (28 August 2007)

*AW: Lockanrufe auf dem Handy mit unterdrückter Rufnummer*

Ich empfehle das >hier< zu lesen. Kurz Die Leute wissen es nicht besser oder lügen. Ein CDR muss vorhanden sein.


----------

